# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد دويتو :: | يا حنّان يا منّان | محمد المرعشلي & محمد النص |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 


*تقدّم وحصرياً ، بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك
**

دويتو
**{ يا حنّان يا منّان* *}
* 

 *للمنشدين السوريّين
محمد ياسين المرعشلي & محمد ابراهيم النص

*






 



{ توزيع }
*م. عمرو همام عقاد
زياد سيف

*{ قانون } *فراس شهرستاني*

  

{ هندسة صوتية ومكساج }
*م. عمرو همام عقاد*


 

{ ألحان }
*تركي*



 

{ كلمات }
*م. سامي الزين*

  

{ تم التسجيل في } *
STUDIONA Records*
 

 

 { تصميم البنر}
*Gardenia*
  

  

 *{ للتحميل }** رايت   كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/YaHannanYaMannan.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلوة ...

يسلمو هدوء على جهودك  :Smile:

----------

